# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Ik voel me slecht

## leipe

Hallo,

Ik heb al 5 jaar last van lichamelijke symtomen en heb gewoon een vorm van agorafobie en hypogondrie. ondanks dat ik het weet blijf ik ermee inzitten.
Ik ben veel moe en lusteloos. pijn in mijn anus en penis en ben dan bang dat ik prostaatkanker heb ofzo. Ook ben alleen maar duizelig en zie ik de wereld heel onwerkelijk. Graag wil ik weten of alle lichamelijke klachten daarmee te maken hebben of dat bijvoorbeeld pijn scheuten in de anus en steken bij het plassen of ik me daar zorgen om moet maken. ik ehb al soa test gedaan en dergelijke. Ik ben gewoon gezond waarschijnlijk, maar ik wordt er zo langzamerhand moedeloos van. Ik volg nu een cursus om het de kop in te drukken die angst en hoop dat het lukt.
Toch wil ik graag weten wat die pijnlijke steken zijn.

Groeten

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Wat vervelend dat je zoveel klachten hebt, ben je al eens naar de huisarts geweest voor de pijn in je anus en penis? Dit is misschien een nuttig artikel voor je: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...prostaatkanker Hier staat ook het een en ander over prostaatkanker in beschreven, je kunt dan denk ik het beste zelf uitmaken of je vind dat je klachten hiermee overeen komen. 

Als je nog niet bij je huisarts geweest bent voor die klachten zou ik je iig aanraden dat zeker te doen! En je kunt zelf ook aangeven dat je een onderzoek mbt prostaatkanker wilt hebben, om het vast te stellen of uit te sluiten.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

